# Back in the Good Ole Days



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

When it comes to garden maters I still live in the old days. Just cut out the blem and eat the rest.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Funny you should post that. This company is making a fortune providing just that. I just read about it. 



https://www.cnn.com/2020/09/16/business/imperfect-foods-growth-coronavirus/index.html


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

occasionally I still feel guilty thinking of my mothers sad face when I was 14 or 15 and she had me sit under a maple tree with a pail of apples to peel. It was boring so I’d peel one then pitch the next over the garage until I was done. 

She came out and looked down at the skimpy pan of apples and in a sad voice said, “oh, I thought there would be more.”

Senior she had one of those.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Startingover said:


> occasionally I still feel guilty thinking of my mothers sad face when I was 14 or 15 and she had me sit under a maple tree with a pail of apples to peel. It was boring so I’d peel one then pitch the next over the garage until I was done.
> 
> She came out and looked down at the skimpy pan of apples and in a sad voice said, “oh, I thought there would be more.”
> 
> Senior she had one of those.


 OMGAWD, that's as bad as the 2 boys that were to plant a gallon of corn before they could go swimming in the river. Instructions: 3 kernels / hill. They could soon see it would take forever so 5 seeds / hill then 8 or more etc. etc. , but when the crop came up they sure got their little butts warmed. 


If i've told this story several times previously, thanks for reading it again and sometimes QUOTE: " *names have been changed to protect the innocent ". *



_Just to make this clear, it wasn't me and a brother, but a health teacher telling the story nearly 70 years ago._

_Edit: Edit:
_


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Health teacher.......sure sure. :wink2::wink2::wink2:


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

50 years ago farms around here used “drops” for cider (apples that fell to the ground). Now that is not permitted; if it hits the ground it is not consumed.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Old Thomas said:


> 50 years ago farms around here used “drops” for cider (apples that fell to the ground). Now that is not permitted; if it hits the ground it is not consumed.


50 years ago my neighbor upriver had his own cider press, and apple orchard.

We pressed several hundred gallons of cider every fall.

And at 15, I got to sample his special "HARD" cider. :devil3:

Dang. was that good.


Did I mention that he was over 70.

ED


----------

